# Jersey Shore cancelled



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

> MTV gave the last call for "Jersey Shore" on Thursday, saying the raucous reality show will conclude after its upcoming sixth season, which begins Oct. 4.



http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/television/says+partys+over+Jersey+Shore+after+coming/7168378/story.html

This is proof that a god exists.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

I had to check and make sure this wasn't EoF.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd like to say there was some godly intervention here like the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah.

There probably was.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

Guess thats why the situation went on Big Brother UK


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2012)

FINALLY


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

I must be dreaming.

Next up:
Degrassi gets pulled off the telie.
After that a wave of stupid ridiculous shows get cancelled.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

It's great and all but still they're showing a 6th series rather than burning all these excuses of human beings with acid.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh no. What a shame. What will I watch on tv now.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)

...I beg you don't cry! ;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What will I watch on tv now.



Actual TV.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome.  That show is vapid, shallow shit.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my god.... your telling me that show was still going all this time, good god.....

As for it being godly intervention like the destruction of Sodom, I dout god would work this freaking slow to give this show that many... really six seasons? geez... and Sodom all that time as well. I mean come on some Seal's kicked down the door to a house and shot a harry man wacking off to porn.  Yes clearly these must be godly intervention....  Id like to think they would have never got this far if it was godly interventions... but hey thats just me....

My opinion of this rather than being godly intervention is some times humans do a great evil, and some times they can undo those great evils and right the world they wronged.

That or they weren't making some one money any more.... probably that one....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> As for it being godly intervention like the destruction of Sodom, I dout god would work this freaking slow to give this show that many... really six seasons? geez... and Sodom all that time as well. I mean come on some Seal's kicked down the door to a house and shot a harry man wacking off to porn.  Yes clearly these must be godly intervention....  Id like to think they would have never got this far if it was godly interventions... but hey thats just me....



God probably had to punish his subjects for something they did by letting this persist for six seasons. I'm guessing it's gay marriage. If it can summon a hurricane, it can have a crappy TV show stick around for six seasons.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Oh no. What a shame. What will I watch on tv now.


People still watch TV? I just download stuff then I can watch in my own time and pleasure and ignore wank like this. I hope other people in the world get a good service like BBC iPlayer....and illegal downloads


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2012)

Why are you cheering? They are still making the spin-offs.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 30, 2012)

So Jersey Shore was cancelled, huh?

Wonder what other brain drain show will take it's place?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Why are you cheering? They are still making the spin-offs.


It's like the fucking the Black Eyed Peas, they split up but instead of one shit album here and now they release three because of solo careers.

Death is the only answer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> So Jersey Shore was cancelled, huh?
> 
> Wonder what other brain drain show will take it's place?



Pretty much everything on MTV is a brain drain.

However I'm hoping this will help people think that New Jersey isn't anything like this show. As a life long New Jersey resident, I can safely say it's not. The state is just crowded and full of bad drivers. That's about it.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 30, 2012)

wasn't this expected? you know with snooki being pregnant and all...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you cheering? They are still making the spin-offs.
> ...



For an optimistic point of view, think of it like those video game bosses that split up. I can't think of a good contemporary example but if you ever played Spyro: Year of the Dragon, there was two dragon bosses that would split up as you damaged them. The battle became a lot harder since there was more to deal with it but it's the only way of killing them.

Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom before you can climb back up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't understand why people hate the show that much.
Yes its fucking stupid.
AND ITS ALSO FUCKING HILLARIOUS.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

Snooki is probably going to get her own show with the oh-so-hilarious antics of her day to day motherly life...


fuck me with a chainsaw.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I don't understand why people hate the show that much.
> Yes its fucking stupid.
> AND ITS ALSO FUCKING HILLARIOUS.



It just kinda appeals to a lowest common denominator and promotes low quality shows.

Reality TV is not the thing of many TV and movie buffs but it's still necessary for our great TV shows because they're so inexpensive to make and companies then use the massive profits they make from them to invest in new ventures and better TV shows. However MTV has never made quality TV shows so they shit the get from Jersey Shore just got pumped into more shit. In fact most of MTV is reality shows so all the money they get from them doesn't go into anything productive.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Aug 30, 2012)

This is amazing news. Not as good as some sort of mass suicide of the entire cast or that the house blew up with them in it, but good news.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll never be able to live without The Situation and Snooki in my life now!

Oh wait, yes I will.

Can't stand trash TV.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2012)

@[member='Guild McCommunist']


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Oh no. What a shame. What will I watch on tv now.


ummm... breaking bad, arrested development, heroes, criminal minds or anything else. Hell, even the food network is better and more entertaining than the horrible mess known as Jersey shore.

Edit: I know you were being sarcastic but I just felt like throwing a few shows out there that I like to watch as I'd stick needles in my eyes and ears before I sat down to watch jersey shore.



ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I don't understand why people hate the show that much.
> Yes its fucking stupid.
> AND ITS ALSO FUCKING HILLARIOUS.


because it's not "fucking hilarious" it's just stupid. Sorry maybe it appeals to some but I guess my sense of humor doesn't let me believe that any of it is funny.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope everyone knows I was being sarcastic.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people hate the show that much.
> ...


That does make sense but I think it was time for it to end anyhow.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

What's funny is that you don't even have to watch Jersey Shore to know it's stupid.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Snooki is probably going to get her own show with the oh-so-hilarious antics of her day to day motherly life...
> 
> 
> fuck me with a chainsaw.


Why? Were we not punished enough?
Did we not make up for whatever horrible thing we did to be punished with Jersey Shore?


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 30, 2012)

Humanity has given me hope once again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Snooki is probably going to get her own show with the oh-so-hilarious antics of her day to day motherly life...
> ...



God is probably punishing us for actually watching Jersey Shore.

It's a very cruel and relentless cycle.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


...TwinRetro, is there room for one more in your chainsaw fucking?


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Aug 30, 2012)

They made it to *six seasons!?* Oh god.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

As someone from New Jersey, this day could not have come soon enough.

Maybe now everyone will go back to thinking that we're just like the Sopranos.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2012)

This is my response to this show's long-awaited cancellation -


----------



## Lady Reaper (Aug 30, 2012)

I know the spin-offs are still around,but I'm just glad it's over the less there is to see of the jersey shore cast,the better.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 31, 2012)

There was some jersey shore parody movie on syfy involving sharks that was funny in a stupid way,shame the sharks didn't eat'em all tho...


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 31, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> There was some jersey shore parody movie on syfy involving sharks that was funny in a stupid way,shame the sharks didn't eat'em all tho...


Omg i totally saw that. It was almost as hilariously bad as the show itself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> There was some jersey shore parody movie on syfy involving sharks that was funny in a stupid way,shame the sharks didn't eat'em all tho...



I think it was called "Jersey Shark Attack" or something along those lines. I remember seeing the trailers for it on SyFy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2012)

FUCK YES. THANK YOU!


----------



## retrodoctor (Aug 31, 2012)

I've never seen the show since I never understood the drawl in watching a reality show about people with no talent, but I think it's absolutely hilarious that you guys are celebrating as if you were forced to watch the show in a regular basis or never had the option to watch something else.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jersey Shore ->


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2012)

HALLELUJAH HOLYBEJESUS , I shall not doubt you anymore god... You were the only one who could accomplish such a feat.


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 1, 2012)

Rest assured another show equally as crap will surface soon after..


----------



## loco365 (Sep 1, 2012)

Relevant image:


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 1, 2012)

what is jersey shore? is it a lake?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 2, 2012)

Jersey Shore is filled with crap anyway, so iDgaf.

---
Whenever I stuttered back then, I used to call this show Jerjy Joe (Jer Jee Joe)


----------



## invidente7 (Sep 2, 2012)

the only downside about this is that Beavis & Butthead will have one less show to watch and mock


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Jersey Shore is filled with crap anyway, so iDgaf.



As someone from Jersey, I can proudly tell you that our shores are not filled with crap. Needles and other bits of medical waste, sure...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> what is jersey shore? is it a lake?



>shore
>lake

If it's a shore it's definitely not a lake. Otherwise it'd be "Jersey Lake".


----------



## frogboy (Sep 2, 2012)

It's about time.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 7, 2012)

I won't be satisfied until everyone forgets about the cast of Jersey Shore and their spin offs.


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 18, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> Rest assured another show equally as crap will surface soon after..


Like "Here comes Honey Boo Boo"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2012)

C-cancelled...?

[yt]j5ACHRUUT6A[/yt]

Originally it was a *good* concept - show people something that's incredibly *stupid* so that they know what *not* to do. Unfortunately, it backfired and people started assuming that this is how "cool" looks like... Failed experiment.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I must be dreaming.
> 
> Next up:
> Degrassi gets pulled off the telie.
> After that a wave of stupid ridiculous shows get cancelled.



They canned it on pretty much every network in Canada aside from Much Music. It's amusing how a network that is supposed to be dedicated to music, only shows shitty shows like Degrassi and Jersey Shore.

Thank fucking god it's getting canned though, as to how that retardation lasted beyond three episodes is beyond me.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2012)

I fully agree with you.

MTV used to stand for Music Television.
It has lost it's name a long time ago.


----------



## dickfour (Sep 30, 2012)

Who even watches tv anymore? Telivision sucks.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

dickfour said:


> Who even watches tv anymore? Telivision sucks.



Louie, Breaking Bad, Community, etc. (Just cutting it off there because I could spend all day at this) say, "Hi."

I mean sure, there's crappy shows out there. Step outside of MTV and TLC, though, and there's tons of great ones; you just have to know where to look.


----------

